# Shimano Butterflys



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Went out on Sunday with Fishaholic Charters in search of some bottom fish to test out our new Shimano Butterfly jigs on to see if they worked as advertised. It was flat so we crusied out around 40 miles at 39 knots and fished some ledges in about 90 feet of water. The butterflys were hot with amberjack being the main catch on the jigs, these rods nearly got ripped out of our hands when the jigs were hit. We caught atleast 20 AJs on the jigs, I got a nice sea bass, and my first peanut dolphin, with trigger fish and even pin fish also being caught on the jigs. The water was super clear with vis atleast 30 feet, and there were huge schools of little tunny everywhere out there and we had one school of peanut dolphin show up at the boat. I am now a believer in Shimanos butterfly system and reccomend that you do not use cheap hooks but buy the owners they reccomend because my first AJ straightened the cheap williamson hook but the owner hook looked brand new even at the end of the day. 


My first fish on the jig


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

The bend on these butterfly rods are awesome










also im still very happy with the fin nor offshore reel, i had them send me a spare spool and its loaded with 80lb braid and i have the drag cranked ALL THE WAY DOWN and it didnt skip a beat


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Seabass


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

This AJ took my jig and then my buddy dropped down his jig into the same school after i had mine winched halfway up and he ended up eating his jig too as both jigs were in the fishs mouth
Thas one hungry fish


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet 
Awsome report ... Thanks 
I cant wait to try mine


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome report man. Good to see ur gettin into a bunch of fish down there!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I remember when he first went down he was talking about how much he missed MD. You don't hear that too much now as he has figured how the how, where, and when of SC.

God catch buddy! Glad to see you are having fun !!! Don't forgot about your studies though !


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*fishohalic?*

is that a 32ft contender? and didnt that guy work at boaters world,,,I was at the car wash next to him yesterday cleaning the boat, that guy has a great rigg! twin yams?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report*

Nice job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah he worked at boaters world with me, hes been there alot longer than me, he was cleaning all the blood off yesterday from the fish


----------

